# Rod Building-wrapping really



## Nickk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey all, 
I'm in the market for a new spinnerbait/crank stick. I want to build it up from a blank but I need recommendations, I'm thinking 6'8"-7', medium power, and fast action. Any thoughts?


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 19, 2007)

Loomis 843 or St. Croix 3 (Avid), having a Loomis built for me now by a friend. I hear the St. Croix is a more true moderate, so I'm not 100% sure i'm gonna like the Loomis.


----------



## Mattman (Sep 20, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Hey all,
> I'm in the market for a new spinnerbait/crank stick. I want to build it up from a blank but I need recommendations, I'm thinking 6'8"-7', medium power, and fast action. Any thoughts?




Loomis crankbait blanks are a Mod-Fast action. The St. Croix's are slower and a true Moderate action. In my opinion, they more closly mimic how most glass rods bend.

You really need to define "Medium". There is no such defined term in the rod industry. Everybody's Medium is different.

More to the point...what cranks are you looking at tossing? Size and depth both play a role in which power would be best for you.

Spinnerbaits tend to be tossed on faster actioned rods than cranks. For a compromise stick, the Mod-Fast Loomis would probably be a good option.

If you want something of a length between 7' and 6'6", then you need to look at modifying an existing blank. I can't think of one single blank that is of an "odd" length.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

okay, so for dual purposes Loomis.

Do you know the difference between
CB843-GL3
and
CB843-BLEND

both are listed on Mudhole as 7' Med, Mod-fast, 1/4-5/8

https://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/GLoomis/Bass-Blanks


----------



## Mattman (Sep 20, 2007)

Nickk said:


> okay, so for dual purposes Loomis.
> 
> Do you know the difference between
> CB843-GL3
> ...





The GL3 is an older model. Pre 2007.

The blend is what they are selling today. Loomis calls it their "Bronze" series. Walleye series blanks are also "Bronze".


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!

I have a GL3 maybe I should step it up for the blend! I noticed that the IMX and GLX are only in MH and H power(not that I want to spend that kind of money but I gotta look!).


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2007)

Not to pull away from your thread,
Nickk, I had Mattman build me a custom GLX rod for my Daiwa Pixy reel. Hands down it is my favorite rod for sure. Not even my other GLX compares to it, or my kistlers....or any rod for that matter.

Im not sure if you ever read through the old posts, but here is the link to the pics.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=96

I wont even use it if others are on my boat for fear they will step on it or kick it over. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow, that's a beautiful rod!

I've done a little rod building so far:

6'6" St Croix Premier Spinner
7' 6" Lamiglass 3-weight fly

I made a bamboo in a class(split and planed) that was supposed to be a Payne 100 4-weight but it throws a 5 much better :lol: 

I haven't done a casting rod yet but I really want to do a split grip.

Matt did a great job on the color match with the thread, he must have experimented since they change once you Flex-coat them. Seeing his work makes me wonder if I should even attempt it but I think I gotta give it a go.


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not gotten a rod built by him yet, but been talking about it, and have had some done by another builder....lemme just say that I was impressed with the time taken by him to find out what I was wanting to do before he helped me pick a blank. I've also fished a rod he made for Z-Man on the forum, it was nice, even with a broken tip section!

Getting another delivery vehicle this week, so my rod plans are out, but i'm gonna have him build me one soon! Probably won't be the original stick we discussed, but after holding/fishing with a few customs, I don't see myself buying any more shelf rods 

Matt - one thing - the Carrot Stick mentions a true parabolic action, in that it bends the entire blank, is that correct? Isn't that what you're looking for in a crank stick? If so, are there any blanks out there that offer this now, or come close, or is that the 'true moderate' part of the St. Croix you were telling me about?


----------

